# early period?



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

Did anyone start their period early this month? I am on the pill, and I started two days BEFORE my blank pills (I usually start two days AFTER my blank pills). My sister-in-law said she started her period early, too, as well as one of her friends. I am asking because I am always paranoid about getting pregnant (my husband and I do not want children). I know that if I am having a period, the chances are slim that I am not. But, I have known some people that still had a period during the first few months of their pregnancies. And, I am worried that I am bleeding during my active pills, because that usually means you are not "protected."Thanks everyone!


----------

